# Americans in Cyprus



## tuffluv (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi everyone 

I'm new to this forum, so it'd be great if you can fill me in - are there any Americans who live in Cyprus on the forum?

I wasn't born in the US but have grown up there and feel more American than anything else and would really like to make contact with anyone who's ended up on this island like myself 

I've been here 3 years now and still don't seem to fit in. Soon to be married with cypriot, trying to live normally in a land (village) that the modern world somewhat forgot.


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm a Cypriot but have lived in the states longer that in Cyprus and married to an American, for the moment we spend summers in Cyprus but we are hoping to make the move late this year early next. It's going to be an adjustment. I know there are others out there a couple of years ago we met an American pastor at a church in Nicosia. I wonder if he is still there. He may have connections.


----------



## Kevin D (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi, 

I am an American living in Nicosia and have been here for around two months. I have found life here very different but enjoyable. Let me know if there is anything I can help you with. 

Kevin


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Where in Cyprus are you? There are quite a few Americans around it is just a matter of finding them. A few years back there was a Thanksgiving dinner arranged in Troodos as it was a central spot for most. I can put you in touch with some people in Paphos if you are there. I spend most of my time in the US now and only return to Cyprus from time to time for business or a working vacation so I feel like I have the best of both worlds right now, but I would be happy to help. I understand how you feel!


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

Indeed, you don't mention which part of the island you're in. In Nicosia, there are a few Americans floating about either as part of the embassy, the UN, Fulbright scholars, or having married (at least at one point) a Cypriot or other!

aside from the ones who have replied to your thread so far, I recall another couple/few who have also posted previously.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

I am an American who lives in Frenaros. For a long time I thought I was the only American in this area, though I had heard rumors that there were others about somewhere. Just this year, I have met about 6 Americans, all married to Cypriots. We pop up in the strangest places.  But we are definitely in the minority. I am quite unusual as I am not of Cypriot heritage nor married to a Cypriot; I just moved here because I love Cyprus and wanted to live here. I tell the Cypriots, who are shocked that I moved here on my own, that in my heart I am a Cypriot.


----------

